# Datenbank Crash



## TechDoc (24. November 2022)

Heute, gegen 16:15 Uhr gab es durch einen unglücklichen Zufall einen Datenbank Crash. Wir konnten vermutlich die Datenbank reparieren, sodass wir höchstwahrscheinlich kein Backup von gestern einspielen müssen. Das können wir aber erst mit endgültiger Gewissheit sagen, wenn die Reorganisation der Datenbank abgeschlossen ist. Das kann ein paar Stunden dauern. Bis dahin ist das Forum etwas langsamer, vor allem im Bereich der Suche.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Heute, gegen 16:15 Uhr gab es durch einen unglücklichen Zufall einen Datenbank Crash. Wir konnten vermutlich die Datenbank reparieren, sodass wir höchstwahrscheinlich kein Backup von gestern einspielen müssen. Das können wir aber erst mit endgültiger Gewissheit sagen, wenn die Reorganisation der Datenbank abgeschlossen ist. Das kann ein paar Stunden dauern. Bis dahin ist das Forum etwas langsamer, vor allem im Bereich der Suche.


Vielen lieben Dank, liebe TechDoc das Du das Problem so schnell gepatcht hast und das Forum wieder ans Laufen gekriegt hast. Klasse!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2022)

Und es fehlen ein paar Beiträge 
Barsch Alarm hatte das auch letztens. 
Da musste ein Backup eingespielt werden. 
Aber erst mal schön dass es wieder geht 
Bin echt kein Social Media Freak, aber ohne AB fehlt mir was. 
Mögen jetzt manche denken, was n Freak, aber das AB ist halt ein Teil von mir seit langer Zeit. 
Wenn schon keine Heizung funktioniert, wenigstens das AB.
Danke


----------



## TechDoc (24. November 2022)

hanzz Der Fehler trat 16:19 Uhr auf. Es können Beiträge zwischen 16:19 Uhr bis jetzt fehlen. Unser letztes Backup wäre allerdings von heute Nacht 2:00 Uhr. Damit wären noch mehr Beiträge verloren. Oder sind auch Beiträge vor 16:19 Uhr verschwunden?


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> aber ohne AB fehlt mir was.
> Mögen jetzt manche denken, was n Freak, aber das AB ist halt ein Teil von mir seit langer Zeit.


Ja, +1. Ich hab die kurze Zeit des AB down nicht ungenutzt gelassen, und im Netz gesurft. Ich bin überrascht, was es zu erfahren gab.
Offenbar Hat Angela Merkel nun eine Glatze und trägt Anzüge und ist bei der SPD. Oh, und scheinbar führen Russland und die Ukraine Krieg. Vielleicht sollte ich häufiger mal auch andere Seiten als das AB aufsuchen?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> . Oder sind auch Beiträge vor 16:19 Uhr verschwunden?


Ich glaube nicht, erst da gab es Probleme mit mehrfach Posts und Server Fehlermeldung.
Zuvor war alles Ok.

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2022)

Einige doppelte Posts habe ich um ca 17.00 Uhr gelöscht.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> hanzz Der Fehler trat 16:19 Uhr auf. Es können Beiträge zwischen 16:19 Uhr bis jetzt fehlen. Unser letztes Backup wäre allerdings von heute Nacht 2:00 Uhr. Damit wären noch mehr Beiträge verloren. Oder sind auch Beiträge vor 16:19 Uhr verschwunden?








						Informationen über den Hecht als Allgemeines
					

Bisse hatte ich auch schon, nur fehlte mir das Glück und die Erfahrenheit zur Verwertung.   Kontrolliere mal alle Deine Haken, ob die richtig (!!!) scharf sind. Ggf. nachschleifen, bis das echte Waffen sind. Die oft zitierte "Nagelprobe" halte ich für Bullshit - denn ein Nagel ist hart und ohne...




					anglerboard.de
				




Danach hatten PirschHirsch und ich noch was gepostet. Weiß aber nicht mehr die Uhrzeit. 
Aber auch nicht schlimm.
Hauptsache funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2022)

Uff!!!
Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre gesperrt  ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, +1. Ich hab die kurze Zeit des AB down nicht ungenutzt gelassen, und im Netz gesurft. Ich bin überrascht, was es zu erfahren gab.
> Offenbar Hat Angela Merkel nun eine Glatze und trägt Anzüge und ist bei der SPD. Oh, und scheinbar führen Russland und die Ukraine Krieg. Vielleicht sollte ich häufiger mal auch andere Seiten als das AB aufsuchen?


Oh man ey. Du baust einen echt immer auf


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und es fehlen ein paar Beiträge
> Barsch Alarm hatte das auch letztens.
> Da musste ein Backup eingespielt werden.
> Aber erst mal schön dass es wieder geht
> ...


Du bist kein freak ich bin noch nicht so lange hier und mir ging es genauso.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. November 2022)

Jep, ich klick und bekomm nen Datenbank Fehler angezeigt. Und gleich schwirrten die Gedanken …….Hackeralarm ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wollte gleich die Nummer vom Meester Rööhrich anrufen, ob die Russe da sind


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2022)

Das ist aber nicht der Röhrich, das ist der Erfinder von diesem kleinen Camping-Grill aus Edelstahl...


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jep, ich klick und bekomm nen Datenbank Fehler angezeigt. Und gleich schwirrten die Gedanken …….Hackeralarm ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute, das der Vatikan* einfach mal wegen dem wirklich schändlich-obszönen Lustige Netzfundstücke Thread versucht hat uns lahmzulegen. 



*der ITtechnisch garnicht schlecht drauf ist, die Dominikaner haben in den letzten 400 Jahren auch nicht nur Däumchen gedreht


----------



## TechDoc (24. November 2022)

Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich wollte eigentlich heute Nachmittag leckere Plätzchen backen. Stattdessen habe ich auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört, ich sollte mal im AB vorbei schauen. War halt so eine komische Vorahnung. Ende der Geschichte, nix mit Plätzchen backen. Das macht mal techniker klar...


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Stattdessen habe ich auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört, ich sollte mal im AB vorbei schauen.


Und ich dacht immer, dass Laptop, Handy, ne Sirene und Alarm und n Blaulicht in jedem deiner Zimmer angehen, wenn man deinen Namen tagged.


----------

